# Gravitas has landed.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2130354#poststop

I posted in the wrong forum. Note to self, don't start posting until after the first cup of coffee.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

The second link doesn't work?
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/fo...forum.php?f=17


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

You do need to be a member and signed up over at weight weenies.


----------

